# Netflix Instant Watch Titles Latest Releases



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Latest streaming titles


Spoiler



$9.99 
2012: Science or Superstition 
24: Season 1 
24: Season 2 
24: Season 3 
24: Season 4 
24: Season 5 
24: Season 6 
24: Season 7 
30 Days: Season 1 
30-Second Bunnies Theatre: Season 3 
8 1/2 Women 
A Huey P. Newton Story 
A Life Less Ordinary 
A Reason to Live, a Reason to Die 
Abduction 
Across the Hall 
Across the Tracks 
Alice in Wonderland 
American Psycho 2 
Angel: Season 1 
Angel: Season 2 
Angel: Season 3 
Angel: Season 4 
Angel: Season 5 
Angels & Demons 
Anjelah Johnson: That's How We Do It 
Arj Barker: LYAO 
Arrested Development: Season 1 
Arrested Development: Season 2 
Arrested Development: Season 3 
Bad Company 
Bad Cops: Vol. 1 
Beautiful Creatures 
Behind Enemy Lines: Colombia 
Behind the Lines 
Better Off Ted: Season 1 
Billy's Hollywood Screen Kiss 
Black Adder: Series 1 
Black Adder: Series 2 
Black Adder: Series 3 
Black Adder: Series 4 
Blackadder's A Christmas Carol 
Bones: Season 1 
Bones: Season 2 
Bones: Season 3 
Bones: Season 4 
Born Killers 
Boys of Summerville 
Brick City: The Complete Series 
Broadcast News 
Bronson 
Bubba Ho-Tep 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 1 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 2 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 3 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 4 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 5 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 6 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer: Season 7 
Building Pharaoh's Ship: Nova 
Bulletproof Salesman 
Buster 
C Me Dance 
Caillou: Caillou Pretends to Be... 
Carny 
Casey's Shadow 
Chance Pe Dance 
Ciao 
Civil Brand 
Cole Younger, Gunfighter 
Cool as Ice 
Creature Comforts America: Season 1 
Crimes of the Heart 
Dangerous Ground 
Dare 
Dead of Winter 
Dead Tone 
Deadliest Catch: Season 5 
Defense of the Realm 
Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo 
Dev.D 
Dirt Merchant 
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels 
Dirty Work 
Doctor Who: The Next Doctor 
Dollhouse: Season 1 
Donnie Darko 
Drool 
Dune 
Escape from Atlantis 
Far from Heaven 
Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids: The Original Animated Series: Vol. 1 
Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids: The Original Animated Series: Vol. 2 
Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids: The Original Animated Series: Vol. 3 
Fear Itself: Season 1 
Felon 
Fierce Light: When Spirit Meets Action 
Firefly: The Complete Series 
G 
Garfield's Pet Force 
Gigante 
Gogol Bordello: Non-Stop 
Good Intentions 
Guns for San Sebastian 
Hamilton 
Hannah Montana: Season 3 
Hidden Palms: Season 1 
High Life 
Hindsight 
Holly 
Hopeless Pictures: Season 1 
House of 1,000 Corpses 
Hype 
In God's Hands 
In the Line of Fire 
Infection 
Inglorious Bastards 
Jerabek 
Jonah: A VeggieTales Movie 
Jonas: Season 1 
Judy Berlin 
Julie & Julia 
Kabluey 
Katt Williams Presents: Katthouse Comedy 
King of the Hill: Season 1 
King of the Hill: Season 10 
King of the Hill: Season 11 
King of the Hill: Season 12 
King of the Hill: Season 2 
King of the Hill: Season 3 
King of the Hill: Season 4 
King of the Hill: Season 5 
King of the Hill: Season 6 
King of the Hill: Season 7 
King of the Hill: Season 8 
King of the Hill: Season 9 
L.A. Street Fighters 
Larry the Cable Guy: Tailgate Party 
Latin Divas of Comedy 
Lie to Me: Season 1 
Making Mr. Right 
Mallrats 
Manna from Heaven 
Maximum Risk 
Meet the Mobsters 
Metropolis 
Mike Epps: Under Rated & Never Faded 
Minnie and Moskowitz 
Missing: Season 1 
Missing: Season 2 
Missing: Season 3 
Molokai: The Story of Father Damien 
Mo'Nique: Behind Bars 
Mo'Nique: I Coulda Been Your Cellmate! 
Monty Python: Almost the Truth 
Moral Kombat 
Mulholland Dr. 
My Lucky Stars 
My Name Is Earl: Season 1 
My Name Is Earl: Season 2 
My Name Is Earl: Season 3 
My Name Is Earl: Season 4 
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Blood Waters of Dr. Z 
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Beatniks 
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Crawling Eye 
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Final Sacrifice 
Night and the City 
Nine Dead 
No Impact Man: The Documentary 
Nothing to Lose 
One Funny Hick-Spanic 
Order of Chaos 
Owning the Weather 
Paper Heart 
Paris 
Passport to Love 
Payaso Comedy Slam 
Pretty as a Picture: The Art of David Lynch 
Prison Break: Season 1 
Prison Break: Season 2 
Prison Break: Season 3 
Prison Break: Season 4 
R.O.T.: Reunion of Terror 
Reign of Fire 
Remarkable Power 
Replicant 
Rescue Me: Season 5: Vol. 2 
Restraint 
Return of the Bad Men 
Revenge of the Nerds 
Revenge of the Nerds III: The Next Generation 
Revenge of the Nerds IV: Nerds in Love 
Rocky & Bullwinkle & Friends: Season 1 
Roswell: Season 1 
Roswell: Season 2 
Roswell: Season 3 
Santa's Slay 
Saskatchewan 
Séraphine 
Service 
Shenandoah 
Shoot First and Pray You Live 
Shoot-Out at Medicine Bend 
Sink the Bismarck 
Smithereens 
Son of Man 
Sonny with a Chance: Season 2 
Special Ops Mission: Season 1 
Splinterheads 
Spread 
Star 80 
Starz Studios: Alice in Wonderland / Brooklyn's Finest 
Starz Studios: Chloe / How To Train Your Dragon / Hot Tub Time Machine 
Starz Studios: City Island / Diary of a Wimpy Kid / The Red Baron 
Starz Studios: Green Zone / Remember Me / She's Out of My League 
Street Fighter 
Super Why!: Peter Rabbit and Other Fairytale Adventures 
Take Out 
Tales from the Dead 
Teenage Dirtbag 
The Alligator People 
The Badge 
The Big Trees 
The Bombing of Germany: American Experience 
The Bounty Hunter 
The Caveman's Valentine 
The Ceremony 
The Chair 
The Christmas Cottage 
The Dead Zone: Season 1 
The Dead Zone: Season 2 
The Dead Zone: Season 3 
The Dead Zone: Season 4 
The Dead Zone: Season 5 
The Dead Zone: Season 6 
The Devil's Curse 
The Dresden Files: Season 1 
The Endless Summer II 
The Fly 
The Fly 2 
The Flying Scissors 
The Hand that Rocks the Cradle 
The Heart is a Drum Machine 
The Hip Hop Project 
The Importance of Being Earnest 
The January Man 
The Kill Point 
The Last Word 
The Littles 
The Man from Snowy River 
The Meteor Man 
The Misfits 
The Musketeer 
The Open Road 
The Pistol: The Birth of a Legend 
The Pit and the Pendulum 
The Pool 
The Proposal 
The Pursuit of Happiness 
The Riches: Season 1 
The Riches: Season 2 
The Scout 
The September Issue 
The Silver Stallion 
The Sixth Sense 
The Spikes Gang 
The Stoning of Soraya M. 
The Super Mario Bros. Super Show! 
The Truth About Average Guys 
The Vanishing 
The Vicious Kind 
The Wedding Song 
The White River Kid 
The Witches of Eastwick 
The Wonder of It All 
The X-Files: Season 1 
The X-Files: Season 2 
The X-Files: Season 3 
The X-Files: Season 4 
The X-Files: Season 5 
The X-Files: Season 6 
The X-Files: Season 7 
The X-Files: Season 8 
The X-Files: Season 9 
Thirtysomething: Season 3 
Thirtysomething: Season 4 
This Film Is Not Yet Rated 
Trailer Park Boys: Countdown to Liquor Day 
Triumph of the Spirit 
Twin Daggers 
Two Tigers 
Unhitched 
VeggieTales Classics: Josh and the Big Wall! 
VeggieTales Classics: Rack, Shack and Benny 
VeggieTales: An Easter Carol 
VeggieTales: Dave and the Giant Pickle 
Way Down East 
Weeds: Season 3 
Weeds: Season 4 
Whatever Works 
When I Came Home 
Wild Rovers 
Wild Stallion 
Wilderness 
Wildfire: Season 1 
Wildfire: Season 2 
Wildfire: Season 3 
Wildfire: Season 4 
Women in Trouble 
Wonderful Town 
Wooly Boys 
Wrong Side of Town 
XXX


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Jeanne Dielman, 23 Quai du Commerce, 1080 Bruxelles
Late Spring
F for Fake
The Testament of Dr. Mabuse
That Hamilton Woman
Murmur of the Heart


----------



## chipsndip (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for posting this... Excellent information.


----------



## scummybear (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

These new shows are a result of a deal Netflix made with Universal and Fox. Basically it's the same deal Netflix made with Warner Brothers a few months ago. In exchange for not renting newly released DVD and Blu-ray movies for 28 days Netflix gets more streaming content from the studios.


----------

